# Any suggestions of free online games for two year-old?



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi!

I'm looking for simple games for my daughter, mostly the kind where you just need to click or hit random keys on the keyboard, maybe a story where the picture changes when you click?

Any suggestions???

Thanks!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

www.pbskids.org has some cute ones -- DS doesn't even know most of the characters, but he still likes clicking the mouse. This one is cute and doesn't require too much mouse control: http://pbskids.org/sesame/babybear/index.html


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Not online, but you might try checking to see if your local library lends out computer games. We've found some really nice ones that way. My kids don't play computer games very often, but occasionally we'll let them play the Maisy game, or Freddie the Fish or something like that.


----------



## jenangelcat (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?...oddler&site=us

http://www.noggin.com/games/

http://www.abc.net.au/children/games/

http://www.sesameworkshop.org/sesame...rollerId=games


----------



## Codi's Mama (Jun 15, 2006)

In addition to some of the PP's reccommendations we also do

www.nickjr.com and www.starfall.com


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

www.starfall.com...my ds loves this...he can follow along very well


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.kneebouncers.com sounds perfect


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Pickle's Book


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I think this one might have been mentioned, but Alivia really likes the Elmo Potty game here: http://www.sesameworkshop.org/. You just have to randomly click a button every few minutes. It gets REALLY annoying REALLY fast, IMO, but she likes it. We haven't played it in a while, and I've been avoiding reminding her about it!







:


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

juliasrainbowcorner.com


----------



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!









Leigh's been enjoying these!


----------



## mikepol (Sep 23, 2008)

Try some sketch games, I think they're the best ones for 2 years old

-Mike
Free Online Games


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

My 2.5 year old loves the games on Playhouse Disney.
( http://atv.disney.go.com/playhouse/index.html )


----------



## Citykid (Feb 9, 2006)

My 2.5 yo loves the wheelbarrow game on Boohbah. It requires a little mousing skill, but he can do it.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

I've just gone onto Treehouse kids, but I like all these suggestions


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I second starfall.com. Both my 2 year old and 4 year old love to navigate that site when I let them.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

:


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.poissonrouge.com


----------



## darciedoodle (May 30, 2005)

Reading is fundamental website, http://www.rif.org


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## G's mommy (Mar 2, 2005)

:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

:


----------

